# Please Help! New and Need Source!



## GameCock (Dec 6, 2017)

I just joined and I need a legit pharma grade source!  My stats 6’4, 155lbs. Really need some gear to shed weight while gaining lean muscle.  I lift twice a week, don’t know s$it about my diet and know that PCT is “Post Clinical Trauma.” Just joking, glad I found this forum tonight; been laughing for hours at some folks who are struggling for the “best source on google,” and your answers.  Ill be around, nice to meet yall!


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2017)

shhhhit man i was reading that thinkin oh hell naaah. glad you have a sense of humor you'll fit in here, maybe....


----------



## bvs (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome mate. Ill admit you had me fooled for a second there haha


----------



## John Ziegler (Dec 6, 2017)

Nice 2 Meet U


----------



## ron1204 (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome in


----------



## Jin (Dec 6, 2017)

Real stats?

welcome to the Underground.


----------



## stanley (Dec 6, 2017)

welcome buddy, have fun


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## GameCock (Dec 6, 2017)

Jin said:


> Real stats?
> 
> welcome to the Underground.



Thanks for the welcomes!  6’1, 212, 15%
Been trying the slingshot method by a bro named Ronny Rowland
250/200 Test E/Deca 2xw.  8 week blast full cycle, bridge at 125 Test E 2xw for two weeks, then back to full blast for 8 weeks, repeat the bridge, then full PCT.  Reload/deload method, 16 working sets per muscle group during reload, 8-10 during deload per week.  Gained 15 lbs after 8 weeks, thoughts on staying on for 20 weeks, with the bridge? Thanks!


----------



## GameCock (Dec 6, 2017)

Oh yeah, bloods are fine so far and I am 38 years old.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2017)

GameCock said:


> Thanks for the welcomes!  6’1, 212, 15%
> Been trying the slingshot method by a bro named Ronny Rowland
> 250/200 Test E/Deca 2xw.  8 week blast full cycle, bridge at 125 Test E 2xw for two weeks, then back to full blast for 8 weeks, repeat the bridge, then full PCT.  Reload/deload method, 16 working sets per muscle group during reload, 8-10 during deload per week.  Gained 15 lbs after 8 weeks, thoughts on staying on for 20 weeks, with the bridge? Thanks!



Deca isn't doing all that much in 8 weeks. Very slow acting drug. Double the length imo

Welcome To UG


----------



## tinymk (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to UGBB


----------



## ToolSteel (Dec 6, 2017)

Man I was ready to throw some red. Oh well.


----------



## UrogenitalSubsect (Dec 6, 2017)

All you're missing from that trollpost is saying you want to run an oral only cycle or something. Or that you're 17 and wanna start tren


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 6, 2017)

i don't see the need for the bridge. Its gonna throw your levels off. Run it 16/18 weeks straight


----------



## GameCock (Dec 6, 2017)

UrogenitalSubsect said:


> All you're missing from that trollpost is saying you want to run an oral only cycle or something. Or that you're 17 and wanna start tren



Haha! Right, forgot about those!


----------



## GameCock (Dec 6, 2017)

Thanks G..his idea is that with even longer esthers like Test E, you plateau at 8 weeks.  When you bridge (also requires cutting protein in half, but, keeping calories high) your muscles rebound and are more receptive to the next blast.  Lot more science involved, but, I wont get into that.  Think Ill run this through for 20...then stick with old fashioned common sense on the next run.  I prefer 16 weeks.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to forum;
Started to get my blood boiling for a min haha


----------



## BigJohnny (Dec 6, 2017)

I almost didn’t even click the thread after reading the title... welcome to the board!


----------



## snake (Dec 6, 2017)

GameCock said:


> Thanks G..his idea is that with even longer esthers like Test E, you plateau at 8 weeks.  When you bridge (also requires cutting protein in half, but, keeping calories high) your muscles rebound and are more receptive to the next blast.  Lot more science involved, but, I wont get into that.  Think Ill run this through for 20...then stick with old fashioned common sense on the next run.  I prefer 16 weeks.



Could you enlighten me on that "science involved" in this blast theory?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 6, 2017)

GameCock said:


> Thanks G..his idea is that with even longer esthers like Test E, you plateau at 8 weeks.  When you bridge (also requires cutting protein in half, but, keeping calories high) your muscles rebound and are more receptive to the next blast.  Lot more science involved, but, I wont get into that.  Think Ill run this through for 20...then stick with old fashioned common sense on the next run.  I prefer 16 weeks.



His claim is relative to androgen receptors and that has been completely dismissed as broscience. If you plateau increase your training or dietary stimulus.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> His claim is relative to androgen receptors and that has been completely dismissed as broscience. If you plateau increase your training or dietary stimulus.




Haha snake, what did I say ?


----------



## BRICKS (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to UGBB.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to the board


----------



## TrickWilliams (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to UGPL


----------



## Shane1974 (Dec 6, 2017)

Welcome to UGBB, brother!!


----------



## snake (Dec 7, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> His claim is relative to androgen receptors and that has been completely dismissed as broscience. If you plateau increase your training or dietary stimulus.



You gotta always steal my thunder. 



Seeker said:


> Haha snake, what did I say ?



Oh Seeker, I almost pissed myself. lol Good call!


----------



## GameCock (Dec 7, 2017)

Lol, glad I didnt buy the book!  Only screenshots from another forum!  I do my research, but, when it gets into some real Science I guess Im just not smart enough! Haha!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 7, 2017)

welcome to ugb cock


----------



## BigSwolePump (Dec 7, 2017)

Cock....anyone with that in their handle is cool in my books lol


----------



## Beezy (Dec 7, 2017)

I thought this thread would be funnier. Welcome to UGBB but you owe us some laughs lol


----------



## jrsgym (Dec 13, 2017)

Welcome. I know Ronnie and he came out with that thread around 2011 or 2012. I'm of the same thinking as PillarofBalance. Ronnie good guy I just don't agree.


----------



## Dan.F (Dec 25, 2017)

Welcome in, bro and have fun


----------



## Rip (Dec 28, 2017)

" shed weight while gaining lean muscle?"
At  6’4, 155lbs?
:LOL





GameCock said:


> I just joined and I need a legit pharma grade source!  My stats 6’4, 155lbs. Really need some gear to shed weight while gaining lean muscle.  I lift twice a week, don’t know s$it about my diet and know that PCT is “Post Clinical Trauma.” Just joking, glad I found this forum tonight; been laughing for hours at some folks who are struggling for the “best source on google,” and your answers.  Ill be around, nice to meet yall!


----------

